
Yes-for-purpose Jobs: March 2016 (Tech jobs with a purpose) - guico
http://blog.iamguico.com/yes-for-purpose-jobs-march-2016/
======
guico
This is a collection of tech jobs in companies with strong purposes, other
than accumulating profit. They don't need to have non-profit status to be on
this list but, perhaps not surprisingly, a lot of them have.

I created this list our of personal frustration: the most important criteria
for me to find jobs is the purpose of the company/organization - yet it seems
basically impossible to filter job opportunities by purpose, regardless of
where you search.

Hit me up if you know of a job that should be on this or next month's list!

